# How to fatten up chi



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Tilly's still at 2.6 lbs, and it's starting to worry me. Not the overall weight, but how she carries it. She's sort of lanky, has very little "meat" over her ribs, and her spine is really prominent. If you even lightly trace your finger over her hipbones, you can easily feel those too. 

I thought it was an adolescent thing and that she would grow into her body, but she's over a year old now and still thin as a rail. She eats her dog food, I give her natural jerky treats, and even cook her beef and chicken on occasion, but nothing seems to stick. And she loses weight so easily.

When I got her spayed and let her stay at the vet's, it was like she dropped an entire pound in those two days. You could actually see both her hipbones and ribs. It took me almost a week to get the diarrhea to stop and some weight back on her. 

I don't want her fat (her littermate, Pearl, is chunky but she's been that way even as a little pup...you can see the double chin in my sig that she had even as a 12 week old), but I do want to put some weight on her. Is there any particular type of food that could boost her calories? The meat doesn't seem to be doing the trick. Are carbs good for dogs? She likes sweet potatoes, russet potatoes, and peas. Would it be o.k. (healthwise) to supplement her diet regularly with one of those options?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

how about a nice bowl of chicken or steak!  lotsa protein and calories in one


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

Did your vet mention anything about her weight? They should have given you suggestions about how to fatten her up.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tabitha was also on the bony side from the time I got her. Once she hit a year old, she began to fill out nicely... maybe even on the plumper side now! I am feeding her Wellness Core kibble; but, I still give her a tablespoon of Royal Canin puppy food. I think she just needs the extra calories. She seems to have a much higher metabolism than Jerry. Good luck with your little Tilly. Please keep us posted. Good to hear from you


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi, I don't post very often but did want to make a comment. My Ernie is 4 yrs old and is still a really thin little dog. My vet always assures me that he is very, very healthy, so I have quit worrying about it but it was hard.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico likes an egg ocassionally. You could try that. Some dog foods contain potatoes and veg..Rico likes those too..pretty much Rico likes all food.
I think that na egg is a good protien source and has some good vitamins too. Also try some Nutra Cal paste either on the food or a spoon see if she likes that..

she just might need a bit extra..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sandy, I went through the same thing you are going through with my girls. I worried myself sick that the girls stayed so thin. Chance was also very thin before his neuter, but that did the trick for him. Now he's the only one that has meat on his bones. Mine are all so short in length that there is a fine line for them. Not enough weight and they look lanky, as you mention, too much makes them look "frumpy." 

I will say that after the girls turned a year old, more towards 18 months old that they filled out some. Not a lot, but more than they were. I think some are just meant to be thin. Their metabolism is higher than others. If you take a look at, say, Tracy's Brody, your little Tilly, Erin's Paige, JayR's Mimi, Bella Luna, Quinn's Phoebe, Kioana's late Honey, Lexie, Gia & Jade you will see what I'm talking about. They are different sizes, but built "thin." There are a few more built that way here, but some I'm not as familiar with. They don't have that extra layer of skin that some have. I've noticed that the thin ones all have what I call "knobby" chests. You can see their bones protrude in the front. 

Anyway, I think I drove my Vet crazy worrying about the girls weights and being so thin. :lol: He has assured me time and time again that as long as their ribs don't protrude (you can literally count them they will show so bad) and they aren't "sunk in" that they are fine. Another way that you can tell if they are too thin is if their head looks to big for their body. 

I schedule feed all of mine twice a day with canned food. I also free feed kibble. You can try anything that is a "healthy" choice. Eggs, Chicken, Hamburger Meat (no fat), Cottage Cheese, Cheddar Cheese, Yogurt, Apples, Carrots, Green Beans, Peas, Potatoes, Peanut Butter, etc. You can also try some of the grain free foods. It comes in canned as well. Dogs don't need carbs to survive, but they won't hurt them. Some things may not agree with Tilly's tummy, but you can discontinue anything that seems to cause upset. I would go very slow introducing any of these things, though. 

You can also get supplements that you can add to her food daily. 

Try not to worry too much. Easier said than done, I know. I worried about this topic until mine were well over 1 year old. That's what Mom's do. :wink: But I think she'll be fine. 

This is about all the "meat" I can get on Lexie and she is 3 years old. My Vet said her weight at 3 lbs. is fine. To me she is a "sack of bones." :lol:










This is how thin Gia is at 2 years old. The Vet said her weight at 2.6 lbs. is fine. Since she has SO much hair, I don't "see" how boney she is unless she is wet. :lol:










Any recent pics of Ms. Tilly?


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

It amazes me how many times I find comfort in the fact that we all experience the same thing. Just last night I was discussing with my daughter that I thought Baby Bella was too thin. Since AnnieBelle came to live with us she is…well the polite thing to say is…plump. Bella is a very fawn like deerhead. The vet always said she has a “very nice waistline” Now I can see that I am probably worrying for nothing. But I am in good company.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with T. Some dogs are just built thin. I have trouble keeping weight on Brody. As soon as I get him where I like him, he runs it all off. Let him out in the backyard to potty and he zooms around the yard as fast as he can run 4-5 times. He can easily walk a mile at a brisk pace and be ready for more. He's just got a fast metabolism and he's hard to keep weight on. Even on the raw diet, he will eat his two ounces and then he's done for the day. Even when offered more food or treats, he won't eat unless he's hungry and then only to a certain degree. It's common for him to fast himself occasionally and decide not to eat for a day or so. I have learned (gradually!) not to stress over it. He's active and healthy. He's just a skinny boy. 

Here's a pic that shows his tuck up/waist. And yes, if you run your finger down his back, you will feel the knobs of his spine and you can feel his ribs.










I wouldn't worry too much if Tilly is built thin. If she is emaciated, that's a different story. Do you have any recent pics of her?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree Tiny is like this even though he doesnt look it to me personally i feel he is underweight but the vet has never mentioned it so if it was a problem she would have brang it up with me!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

You've gotten a load of great info about this, I do the cottage cheese and canned puppy food whenever I get a skinny lil rescue in...I'll say too that when the slender built ones are anywhere near my "cobbybodies" they look so much worse!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I agree with T and Tracy (and nice of you to remember dear Phoebe T haha). I just always say Phoebe's trying to keep weight for her modeling career  She's just built that way. When she eats I can SEE her get bigger, but then she digests/works it off and she's a stick figure again. 
I also think the guys that are built like this (or at least Phoebe) has a ribcage that is large for their frame. The tuck in from an overhead view from her ribs to stomach is DRASTIC, but then when you actually look at her ribs compared to the rest of her they just look huge. 
I can see/feel parts of her ribs,spine,hips, but she isn't sickly and she doesn't act lethargic or anything that would point to her having an issue with her weight. I'm sure I COULD try to make her fat by force feeding her, but I'd rather a slightly thin dog than an overweight one! 
Also after our vet visit I realized I was way off on her weight. I've been saying 3.5-4lbs, she's 3.1 without breakfast haha.

Now Schroeder isn't built the same svelte way that Phoebe is, but he also has a prominent bony chest and large ribs. He is at a good weight, I can easily feel but not see his individual ribs and he has a nice tuck up, but because he's got a big ribcage people always assume he's smaller. So many people are not USED to seeing dogs at a good weight. Even dogs who are not FAT, are still not the ideal body condition and people don't realize it. Dogs are supposed to be trim! Sorry for my rant haha.

If you are seriously concerned with her weight and its nothing medical you can up her food, and some puppy food, canned food, or continue with special chicken or beef added whatever you'd like. You can also look up the recipe for Satin Balls, they seem to put weight on dogs but I've never used them. But she may also just be built this way and always be thin.

(Also Jerry's Mom - I noticed you said you feed Wellness Core and add Royal Canin. It isn't a good idea to mix grain free and grain inclusive kibbles because they digest at different rates. Just a heads up  )


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

MJandFern said:


> Did your vet mention anything about her weight? They should have given you suggestions about how to fatten her up.


He didn't say anything at our last visit, but I've been hopping from one vet to another between the move and unsatisfactory service. I loved my vet from my old place, but the two hour drive was killer during Tilly's spay and it upset me that they didn't pull her retained baby teeth like I asked. Almost all of them are retained and she suffered so badly post-op (mainly stress) after her spay that I just don't feel comfortable putting her under again, but her mouth just looks like a nightmare, and I worry about long-term damage to her teeth. The doc is great but his staff is just horrible. 



Jerry'sMom said:


> Tabitha was also on the bony side from the time I got her. Once she hit a year old, she began to fill out nicely... maybe even on the plumper side now!


I think I put too much hope in the one year mark. I thought at one year old she'd start sprouting thick hair and get chunky...lol...I know, unrealistic. But maybe a few more months will show more promise as it did with your Tabitha.



Lin said:


> Hi, I don't post very often but did want to make a comment. My Ernie is 4 yrs old and is still a really thin little dog. My vet always assures me that he is very, very healthy, so I have quit worrying about it but it was hard.


It is hard, isn't it? I don't have children, and I use to be puzzled by my friends' concern over the littlest thing. Just desserts, I suppose.



rubia said:


> Also try some Nutra Cal paste either on the food or a spoon see if she likes that..


I've been meaning to get Nutra Cal for the longest time now. I thought I'd keep it on hand if her blood sugar ever dropped, but it's never been an issue. Never thought to use it as a weight builder. Might have to give the vet a call.



T2woman said:


> It amazes me how many times I find comfort in the fact that we all experience the same thing. Just last night I was discussing with my daughter that I thought Baby Bella was too thin. Since AnnieBelle came to live with us she is…well the polite thing to say is…plump. Bella is a very fawn like deerhead. The vet always said she has a “very nice waistline” Now I can see that I am probably worrying for nothing. But I am in good company.


Yes, yes, yes! I'm comforted by those reporting that they also went through similar worries.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> He's active and healthy. He's just a skinny boy.
> 
> Here's a pic that shows his tuck up/waist. And yes, if you run your finger down his back, you will feel the knobs of his spine and you can feel his ribs.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much if Tilly is built thin. If she is emaciated, that's a different story. Do you have any recent pics of her?


She's very active and healthy. Sometimes too much so. When she and Pearl are outside playing, they move so quickly that they literally look like little cockroaches scurrying from the light. I know the comparision is rather unfavorable, but the images really are similar.  I don't have any recent pics of her, but I plan on getting some. It's starting to get warm again, so I'll take some soon.



Wahmom said:


> You've gotten a load of great info about this, I do the cottage cheese and canned puppy food whenever I get a skinny lil rescue in...I'll say too that when the slender built ones are anywhere near my "cobbybodies" they look so much worse!


I love cobby chis. Love, love, love them. While Tilly was never a chunky baby, the growth spurt she went through just made her leaner than I ever thought she'd be. Sometimes her skin is just stretched so taut. It's just not what I'm use to. I'm use to having girl/boy-next-door chis and she's built more like a runway model chi. LOL. Funny you mention cottage cheese. My dogs are crazy for cottage cheese. 



Quinn said:


> I agree with T and Tracy (and nice of you to remember dear Phoebe T haha). I just always say Phoebe's trying to keep weight for her modeling career  She's just built that way. When she eats I can SEE her get bigger, but then she digests/works it off and she's a stick figure again.


Exactly how I feel.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

TLI said:


> Sandy, I went through the same thing you are going through with my girls. I worried myself sick that the girls stayed so thin. Chance was also very thin before his neuter, but that did the trick for him. Now he's the only one that has meat on his bones.
> 
> Any recent pics of Ms. Tilly?


I'm hoping her spay will let her pack on some extra ounces. No recent pics, but I plan to take some soon. I just wish I had your skill with the camera. All of my pictures are of them sleeping or staring off into space. LOL


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Well Phoebe was spayed at around 8 months, and she is now 1 yr 9 months. She weighed 2.7 lbs when she was spayed and now she is 3.1. So spaying her - not a big help hahaha. 

While I wish so badly that she'd look better she just is who she is, and her health is all that matters to me. And as long as her weight isn't affecting health then we are OK!

As I said if you're really worried you can google Satin Balls and try them. But I don't like to force too much of a weight gain as I think dogs are meant to be certain ways. I've never tried Satin Balls but I've heard they put weight on quick. 
Phoebe looks weird when she has weight on her. It doesn't fit...

Also I love your roach reference hahah.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I too am in the worry boat lol And I have been thinking of posting the exact same thread....how to put some weight on my skinny boy! hehehehe I have been giving it a wait and see because the vet said he was fine (3.5 pounds). I wondered if his thin frame was cuz of his surgeries (leg amp and neuter) and I was waiting til he hit over the year mark to see if he would put on some "meat". He will be a year the end of March.
I have been concerned to give him "people food" as I don't want him to get even MORE picky about eatting. Some times he will NOT eat at all, ALL day. He didn't eat anything yesterday and it worries me sick, but he doesn't seem to show any ill effects of it. He's his normal self, playful and tail wagging happy. Lastnight he was even running around like a mad man lol I wondered if he was "on something" lol
Maybe I will try an egg. How do I cook it? Just hard boil it? can he eat the whole egg or will it upset his tummy?
Here are some pics to show you how skinny he is. He also seems to have a BIG ribcage but I wondered if it was more marked cuz of his missing leg. I don't think these pics show how drastic the rib cage is though


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Willy looks like he is built JUST like Phoebe. She has a BIG ribcage too, and I always think it looks weird. But I can't really see her ribs or anything though. 
Also remember, he is missing a whole limb, so thats a tiny bit of weight right there


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i've spent the last six weeks fattening up my little rescue boy Stottie.
he's had small meals four times a day, full of things like poached chicken, scrambled egg, cottage cheese and roast beef. 
just recently he's been getting small amounts of pet milk and a small daily dose of fish oil. 
i'm really pleased with his progress, he's now got a nice padding all over and has build muscles up in his legs and bottom  
i'm letting him dictate his meal size, he's starting to turn his nose up at his food when he's had enough, so he's going to start getting just three meals a day as he obviously doesn't need so much to eat.
i think he's always going to have a thin frame (his breastbone is very prominent) but now his spine, rib cage and hip bones have some cover.


----------

